# Snake bite treatment / prevention



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am hoping to get some insight to your experiances with snakes and your dogs. Up here in Chicago we only have small, completely harmless snakes for the most part. But, In April I'm camping 8 hours south were the forest service warns about copperheads and rattlers.

So, please share stories experiances regarding your dogs and snakes. I'm googling and was hoping to find a "potion" to bring with for on-site treatment, but have had no luck. most sites just say..rush the pet to the vet. i'll be 20 miles from civilization so rushing anywhere will be hard! haha 


thanks


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I own more than 30 snakes though they live in cages,lol First off most snakes are nocturnal and burrown during the day so day hikes shouldn't be a huge issue just keep your eyes open. At night I don't recommend blind walking though since that is prime feeding time. You can purchase anti venom but you'd have to be sure about the species or obviously it wouldn't be effective, it's expensive, and a pain to find. Your best bet is be careful and know where the nearest vet is- if your dog is bit they have time!!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

hi Zoeys' mom,

you are the perfect person for this thread!!! ok, so during the day i did read up that they hide in bushes, under rocks etc..

how do you feel about me letting Cody off leash? he stays NEAR the trail, but will venture off a bit... would that be too risky? or probably ok since its day time?

if i put bells on his collar, would that help? i know snakes are bears lol but if they heard Cody coming maybe it would help?

you said if he does get bit he "has time". so are you talking about like a couple hours or a day? what if he got bit at dusk and the i cant get to the vet/they dont open until the next morning?

thanks a lot


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

oh, do you know any good anit-venom websites? i could get the US forest service to provide me with exact breeds


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

This is my first hand experience with snake bites and dogs. Here in my area, there can be copperheads, but hey are rare. The prairie rattlers are a little more common. On at least four occassions I have found them right by my house, front door, back door etc. That is just too close for comfort. (usually it's at that point the poor things pass away  )

I've had three different dogs get snake bitten. I've never seen the actually occurance, but I've seen the end results. The first time it happened, I was allarmed, and panick stricken. It was my black lab, and he was probably about 40 lbs at the time. (he's not a big dog, at 10 years old he's only 50lbs now) They tend to have HUGE localized swelling around the site of the bite. Now I'm only guessing but I would guess that each time it was a rattle snake bite. (simply because I've seen them, and I haven't seen any copperheads around here first hand)

I called the vet, and their advice to me was, determine the bite location. That can have a significant part of the severity. The nose and the throat can really be a problem. Make sure he's comfortable, and is breathing well. I said that my lab was bitten on the side of the nose, and it was about the size of a football. They asked if he was breathing well, and I told them that he was. They said you can bring him in for us to look at him, but I'm guessing he will be alright. 

I was really concerned, so I took him in. I was supprised that they didn't say "bring him in STAT!" I was supprised that they didn't run a battery of tests on him, and administer anti-venom. But that's not standard procedure in this vet clinic, for this area. They said without knowing the species and the amount of venom, it was really a crap shoot, and dogs can matabolize a dose of rattle snake venom that would be leathal to humans. So I just kept him comfortable, and he recoverd just fine in about a week, swelling went back down and now he's a fully recovered and a wiser dog. (he won't go anywhere near a snake, and when I find a snake skin he acts really skiddish around it untill he figures out it's just a skin, then he goes crazy with the KILL IT mode!)

I had a blue heeler get bit a few years later, about the same area. It seems that if a snake bites a dog, it's most likely going to be around the muzzel area somewhere, as dogs are enquisitive and are constantly sticking their noses places. I just loosened up her collar to insure she wouldn't have any pressure from the swelling there, and she was fine in about a week.

The last dog to have this happen was my current female PYR. I took some pictures of her.










She looks like a bull terrior in this photo. That's the swelling in the nose. I don't think she swelled up as much as the other two dogs did. Probably because of her weight and her matobilisim. (pyrs have a slower matobilisim than other breeds do)









This shot doesn't show the swelling quite as much. I would assume that the amount of venom injected could also have something to do with how much swelling occures.










Here she is a couple months later, no swelling.

I do recomend a vet visit if your dog gets snake bit. I would assume that a smaller dog is more in danger than a larger dog. I would assume that a rattle snake may not be as leathal as some other breeds of snakes, so it could well depend on what species of snake that bit the dog, what actions need to be taken. For me, and my three examples, I took one in, and they didnt give it anything, not even an asprin. 

Now to prevent snake bites..... you can do like some people and just never let your dogs outside.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I am by no means a snake expert...Zoey's Mom can correct me (please do if I'm wrong) but snakes don't lay in wait for someone or something to come walking past. They are shy and try to avoid contact. If your dog zeros in on an object - then you must react immediantly! 

When I had working dogs, and they found a snake they would stop and start barking at it...the more they barked, (darting in at the snake) the more aggressive the snake became. The trick was to catch the dog as soon as they showed interest in an object and called them off.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Davey Benson...your poor dogs!!! your stories make me feel much better though. So, 3 of your dogs have been bitten and surived, no loss of limps, no disfigured face etc... good news!

Lillie, thanks for your input. If he starts to fixate on something I'll definitely call him off and/or go remove him from the area.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

No snakes don't try to attack animals they can't eat,lol that would be a waste of energy. Snakes also do not hear well they feel vibrations which is how they locate prey through movement and heat. So a bell may not be a good idea,lol just keep the pups out of bushes- a bite is not usually lethal from those species


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Chicagojosh -you can find boots for your dog as well, if you were really worried about copperheads. You can find them online - and (here in the south) they can be found at Bass Pro Shop and places that sell hunting supplies.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Davey Benson said:


> This is my first hand experience with snake bites and dogs. Here in my area, there can be copperheads, but hey are rare. The prairie rattlers are a little more common. On at least four occassions I have found them right by my house, front door, back door etc. That is just too close for comfort. (usually it's at that point the poor things pass away  )
> 
> I've had three different dogs get snake bitten. I've never seen the actually occurance, but I've seen the end results. The first time it happened, I was allarmed, and panick stricken. It was my black lab, and he was probably about 40 lbs at the time. (he's not a big dog, at 10 years old he's only 50lbs now) They tend to have HUGE localized swelling around the site of the bite. Now I'm only guessing but I would guess that each time it was a rattle snake bite. (simply because I've seen them, and I haven't seen any copperheads around here first hand)
> 
> ...


Now you would have gotten your point across without the jab at the end. Since you opened that door I will point out that the fact that your dogs were bitten by snakes and you couldn't even determine WHEN it happened shows one of the big problems of keeping dogs outside unattended. So you can keep defending your business and lifestyle, but ultimately the way you keep some of your dogs is not the safest situation for them. I understand that they are working dogs-but don't try to insult those who care for their dogs differently.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Chicagojosh -you can find boots for your dog as well, if you were really worried about copperheads. You can find them online - and (here in the south) they can be found at Bass Pro Shop and places that sell hunting supplies.


If your 8 hours south brings you through southern Indiana there is a bass pro shop in Clarksville,In, I've never looked for the boots there but you should be able to find out on line. Bass pro also lets dogs into the store.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks all!
Cody would probably remove the boots or die trying. haha 
Im heading to Shawnee National Forest Franksmom. ever been?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Kris10, think you might have taken that comment a bit harshly. I'd suggest withholding judgment unless you know the circumstances.

There are places and situations where you may not see your dog being bitten. It's not poor stewardship in most cases, but a simple bad luck.

Grew up here in Louisiana which has the dubious distinction of being home to every poisonous indigenous to the North American continent.

I have a fairly large yard, about an acre, in a nice area of town. It's fenced and landscaped. And yes, I do let my two dogs out to romp when I'm home. I do not always go sit and watch them. It would be easy for them to run into a snake hidden under a shrub or nestled in the pine straw, but they haven't yet, and if they had, I might not know until I noticed symptoms.

I've stepped on snakes barefoot - a feeling you don't forget -and had one fall down and under and through my shirt. A friend was bitten gardening (she didn't really realize what had happened and didn't go to the doctor until 24 hrs later after seeing her hand swell to twice it's normal size!).

My brother has a hunting camp and his Labs are in the marsh and in areas where there are snakes. But those Labs live to hunt and if you've ever had or watched a hunting/working Lab, you would know that they go happy/nuts when they see the hunting gear come out.

Many dogs are working dogs and are out and about in potential snake territory all the time.

I grew up playing outside as did my children and dogs. You can't wrap either in cotton and have them lead a normal life.

I know there are harmless snakes and that they have a job in our ecosystem, but I really, really hate them.

They are, however, a fact of life here and elsewhere.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

zyppi said:


> I've stepped on snakes barefoot - a feeling you don't forget -and had one fall down and under and through my shirt.


Ok, I've changed my mind. That would be the absolute worst thing to ever happen to me in reality or dreamland.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

We run our search dogs in South Caroina in all kinds of swampy mucky areas where the copperheads and water mocassins like it and on sunny hillsides where the rattlers like to hang out.

Several of our dogs have been bitten and it has not been a major ordeal....some benedryl, crate rest, looking out for infection. ..... more concerned about the vaccines than the bites. Really don't want to do an aversives with them either. May feel different if I lived out West as they have some nastier species of rattlesnakes but maily we see copperheads.

Really the main problem is if the dog is allowed to nose around and pester the snakes. They mainly just want to get away.

Dog boots would be WORTHLESS for copperheads. Besides if you dog does get bit it would probably be on the nose. Maybe you can wear some snake gaiters if you are concerned. They go up to your knee and are hotter than all get out.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

hi jocoyn, glad to hear your dog's snake bits were not a big problem. would you suggest that i pack some benedryl with me to give to my dog on the spot if he gets bit? what dosage?

thanks


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes Kris 10, that was a tongue in cheek joke, not a jab. 

And it's true, I didn't know exactly when the bites took place, not to the exact moment. I knew within the hour though, on all three occassioins. :smirk:

* I could just almost hear someone yelling in the background....."you can't be having your dogs outside....it's just not *safe*!"* 

Comon.... you can't say that's not funny. :hammer:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Benedryl won't help or other anti-inflammatory drugs commonly used for swelling- it has to take it's course I forget the name of the drug some vets use but maybe call your vet and express your concern. As mentioned above many vets send you on your way and tell you to watch for seizures and vomiting, some give basic fluids, and others will observe the dog for the night with fluids. Your average healthy dog will metabolize the bite fast and remain swollen for 2-4 days


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> ...Several of our dogs have been bitten and it has not been a major ordeal....some benedryl, crate rest, looking out for infection. ...


That's pretty much what I've been told as well. I did forget to mention that they had mentioned something like benedryl if it looked like they were having a bad reaction to the bite. But when I took my first dog in, they didn't think it warrented it. So I never used it on the proceeding bites either.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> Dog boots would be WORTHLESS for copperheads. Besides if you dog does get bit it would probably be on the nose. Maybe you can wear some snake gaiters if you are concerned. They go up to your knee and are hotter than all get out.


What is the snake that is different colors...and the saying goes, "yellow touches black friend of jack, red touches yellow, kill a fellow"? My mind has successfully tossed the name out of my head. They have tiny mouths and although they pack a punch, it is difficult to get bit unless they get you between your fingers or between the toes etc. That was the snake I was thinking about that the boots would protect, as I don't think they leap up and grab you in the jugular.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Coral snake lol


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, my own dog has not been bitten but several team dogs have. Benedryl about 1mg/lb has been widely used but I will be seeing my vet Monday for something else and see what he recommends. But I would ask your vet. It is one of those things that is in any first aid kit for the woods, or should be. You should call the vet anyway. I would want my dog on antibiotics I think.

The technicolor snake is a coral snake. Neurotoxin highly fatal - we have them on the coastal areas but it would be hard for them to puncture the skin. THey are not pit vipers with big fangs as are our other poisonous snakes.

The comment about the inappropriateness of the working dog being kept outside. Uh, is it MORE humane to let them die of heat stroke because they are not acclimatized to the heat? Dogs are fine outside. Dogs are not fine with social isolation and lack of excercise. I don't think that statement about not letting your dogs outside was a jab.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm not from Colorado nor do I know much about the native species of this area. Last summer, in the field out behind my house, I almost stepped on a Garter snake. I saw it slither away and never saw it again. Earlier that year, I saw a little baby Garter right outside of my back patio area under a Pine tree. I think there's tons of them out there in the dry creek bed behind my home because when the city cuts the grass, you can see bits of the snakes chopped up left behind. There's lots of field mice out there so I'm sure that's what they feed on. 

Hopefully, there's no other snakes hanging around out there as my dogs usually get their daily fetch sessions there. I believe Garter snakes aren't dangerous, but I don't know for sure. The vet we go to offered us a Rattlesnake vaccine, but I declined it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

There you go
Venomous Snakes in North America

Don't think you need to worry about coral snakes near Chicago

If I was in an area with coral snakes my eyes would be too busy looking out for gators and wild hogs both of which are much bigger threats to the dogs.

Whatever you do, don't mess with the other nonpoisonous snakes (And the scarlet king snake that looks similar to the coral snake) as THEY all like to eat the bad guys.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

In all the years I've lived at my house, I've seen only three coral snakes, sadly they didn't live to tell bedtime stories to their grandchildren. I can say with out any doubt they are a very grouchy snake. 

We do have rat snakes. They look horribly close to water mocassins, at least to me as I am screaming and running for my life. They are a snake with a good sense of humor, loving to play hide and seek. I've just learned not to seek. They eat rodents so we co-exsist nicely. 

I've never actually seen a water mocassin on our property, but the neighbors have reported killing them. I like to pretent any black snakes I see (as a blurr, because I will be running) are rat snakes. It works for me.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

My experience with snakes comes from when I was living in California and got to see some rattlesnakes. 

By no means am I an expert on them but this is what I learned about them:

- They are nocturnal which is when they will go out hunting
- If it is hot out they will hide in nice cool places in the summer - under rocks and in places that are small so don't stick your hand in anywhere without checking first...could be a problem with an inquisitive GSD that likes to stick their nose everywhere 
- If it is cool out they will come out during the day and find someplace quiet to lay on a rock in the sun to try and absorb some heat
- If it is cold at night they may try to seek out a warm spot to lay so...make sure your tent is zipped up tight. 

I also own snakes but I don't own anything dangerous. Mine have never even snapped at me. 

I have been bitten by a king snake once trying to get it away from my poor grandma who was terrified. It was no biggie - just a little tooth snag. 

Chances are that you won't encounter a snake...but, if you do the best thing is to get to help as soon as possible. So, have a plan for where you would go for an emergency. 

In all the years and hours I spent horseback riding in California (and just on our property) I mostly encountered king snakes and garter snakes. 

I only saw a rattlesnake once. On the trail, lying there sunning itself on a rock. It had been a chilly morning so it was warming up. 

Snakes don't go out looking to bite people or dogs - they only do it in self-defense when they feel threatened. 

Also, small rattlesnakes are no better...I think they're actually more venomous or something...I'm not sure about that. But, don't make a mistake thinking because it's small it's not harmful.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

GSD_Xander said:


> Also, small rattlesnakes are no better...I think they're actually more venomous or something...I'm not sure about that. But, don't make a mistake thinking because it's small it's not harmful.


I have heard the worse time to get bit is in the spring by a baby because they release ALL of their venom as they don't have the control the older ones have...........

I have seen two water mocassins here and they were clearly that - the younger one we killed was very aggressive and was chasing people the older fat one was warning and stood its ground but we gave it a wide berth (probably why it was old and fat.......natural selection.......just like the beaver we saw that got killed by the tree it was felling)

Oh, yes and a lot of copperheads.....here we even have them in subdivisions. In the woods I leave them alone. Around the house, they meet with the blade of a shovel. We have a large black snake that likes our upper deck and have seen smaller ones in the yard. FINE with me.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about copperheads too much. They are a fairly docile snake that only bites when you really piss it off. When I was a kid my neighbor found one in the woods and carried it to my house in his back pocket to show off his new pet. It had to be there for over 45 min and not once did it bite. Timber rattlers on the other hand are a whole nother bag of nasty. They're rare in CT, but I've come across 2 in my lifetime, and hopefully I never come across a 3rd.

Furthermore, in April, depending on the temperature the snakes might still be hibernating. Ours usually start to emerge in May-June. One thing I would suggest is to tick-check yourself and your dogs. Lyme disease is a serious problem and the ticks start emerging soon as the temp gets above freezing. Usually that early in the season you are most likely to find them around game trails (deer) and stone walls. Although Advantage, etc will kill the tick once it begins to suck blood, it does not prevent the tick from biting in the first place.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

To answer the question about having a little kit? Yes, you should have one (even if not for snake bite) with tweezers (ticks), bandaids, neo, benadryl, roll of vet tape etc...I carry a tiny version of that even on day hikes...never know I could get stung, Jake could need a bandage....just a thought


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thank you all for sharing! during the day ill just keep my eye out and be very aware of Cody and where his nose is lol

at night, even more cautious and keep him on lead..and tent zipped up tight of course.

and yeah the dang ticks!!!! last year I pulled at least 4 off of me. Never found any on any of the dogs knock on wood. but yes cody will have the Frontline, collar, and i'll get him vaccinated for lyme disease because we'll be spending lots of time in the woods


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I agree with Caitydid, Chicagojosh. If it were me, I'd be more concerned with insects (spiders / ticks etc.) than I would with snakes. 

Dang....I've got the creepy crawlers now....

Oh, btw - have a great time! LOL!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Are you kidding I pulled two off of me and one off Jake this Sunday!!!! I always have my little kit!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

yes renee i'll definitely have a 1st aid kit with me. we'll be a 20 mile hike from the car, plus the drive to help so i want to be prepared.

im used to camping with bears/wolf/moose/mountain lion so snakes being the big concern is a bit of a relief lol, but i still want to have the knowledge i need


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> thanks all!
> Cody would probably remove the boots or die trying. haha
> Im heading to Shawnee National Forest Franksmom. ever been?


 I've never been there, my sons are the campers around here,(big time boy scouts) but I dont' think it's one they've been too. 
We live in a rural area but don't have alot of problems with poisonous snakes, we see lots of other snakes, my dogs usually don't pay alot of attention to them, and my sons relocate them before mom and the shovel get close.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

When I was a kid, my Dad raised Beagles for hunting. Three of them jumped head long into a nest of Copperheads. They were all bit about the head, neck and chest. They all survived !


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am so glad you posted today chicagojosh, I have learned a lot from this thread!


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

That kit thing is a good idea. 

I carry first aid kits in all my equipment and vehicles. It's a practice when I had an accident prone uncle working for us who would frequently come to the house looking for a bandaid. 

So now I have them, and it is nice to know they are there in case I have to slap some bandages and tape on a wound. (either mine, or canine)


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

haha lillie, funny you mention spiders.. i was also wondering about the crazy venemous brown lecluse (spelling) and if that is down there.

a bite from a brown lecluse literally eats your skin away!!!!

Renee, how do you find them on Jake? maybe cody's had some and i can't find them... i feel around (mainly ears, arm pits, in between legs) and i've never found one. but to my defense, ive never seen a fat/well fed one on the floor or anything.

finding them on me is easy though....little buggers


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Stogey said:


> When I was a kid, my Dad raised Beagles for hunting. Three of them jumped head long into a nest of Copperheads. They were all bit about the head, neck and chest. They all survived !


crazy dawgs!!!! glad they all made it out 

did you guys do anything to treat them or just let the venom run its course?


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

Franksmom said:


> ... my sons relocate them before mom and the shovel get close.


I do that with black snakes all the time.  It's not uncommon to see me caring a 5 foot one wrapped around my arm out to the barn where he/she can catch some mice for me.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

We have the brown recluse spider here in southern In, their bite can be nasty.
Ticks are what I worry about more then snakes. Some years you take a walk and come back covered in them. no matter what you do.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> I am so glad you posted today chicagojosh, I have learned a lot from this thread!


 
me too! haha for you it's relevant all the time too


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Believe it or not after about an hour or so when he is calmer, I check him and then I check him about every hour while we are hiking. At this point they haven't latched on and are still moving around climbing up his legs. Then before we come home he gets the once over and sometimes again later that evening when he is TIRED. I find most of them before they attach but even then last year I found one feeding behind his ear.

Right before we hike I spray his legs and belly with Pyrthermin (sp) to help them not latch on. I also spray my clothes, too. It helps repel mozzies, spiders and all insects. I keep a little spray bottle in my SUV. When I forget to use it we can tell.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Franksmom said:


> We have the brown recluse spider here in southern In, their bite can be nasty.
> Ticks are what I worry about more then snakes. Some years you take a walk and come back covered in them. no matter what you do.


oh yikes! i plan on getting me and cody vaccinated for lyme disease...well him for sure haha


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

We have the brown recluse here in South Texas as well. Nasty little critters. They are the reason I own stock in garden gloves. I have a neighbor who had a race horse that pawed at her stall wall. She broke several boards - but to the delight of my nieghbor was unscathed....until the next day when he notices a small swelling on her ankle......the day after her entire leg was swollen and was like a nasty sponge - the most disgusting injury I have ever witnessed in my entire life. They were able to save the mare, but her racing days were over. Luckily she made a fine brood mare.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

renee, please tell me more about this pyrthermin you speak of. is it an over the counter sort of thing? do you find it at a vet? cabelas? sounds like i need some of that too


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

dang lillie!!! that is awful. i saw photos online of a Brown recluse bite on a thumb and it was BAD!!

keep wearing those gloves lol


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> renee, please tell me more about this pyrthermin you speak of. is it an over the counter sort of thing? do you find it at a vet? cabelas? sounds like i need some of that too


order the concentrate on Amazon....order a tiny bottle as it makes a lot when you dilute it with water. Holy cow! You don't use it camping???? They sell camping clothes that have it in them, I find that to a rip....I like spraying my pack and my pants and sleeves myself. In the past I have also sprayed it all over a dog bandanna and tied it around Jakes neck....and it's time I start doing it again....


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

To Davey, Zyppi, others ... I was offline for a while but want to say I commented that I KNOW others have working dogs and a different lifestyle for their pets.  What I was pointing out was the remark at the end of Davey's post. If he would like to comment, jab, make tongue and cheek remarks on the way other people keep their pets then he can expect others have the right to do the same.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

This is a really good INFORMATIVE thread so can we please save the pissing contest for PM's and not let this thread go down the tubes? It really doesn't matter who said what or what was taken wrong...the thread is about snake bites and saving a dogs life while the OP is camping in an area with snakes.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Look at the bright side, Chicagojosh - you don't have to worry about gators! I don't think there is anything natural or man made that can avoid gator bite! I'm thinking I'd much rather encounter any other wild species before I'd want to encounter a gator.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> This is a really good INFORMATIVE thread so can we please save the pissing contest for PM's and not let this thread go down the tubes? It really doesn't matter who said what or what was taken wrong...the thread is about snake bites and saving a dogs life while the OP is camping in an area with snakes.


I was offline all day and came back to see my name on posts and responded... But you are right, of course!:blush:

Snakebite injuries: contributing factors and inten... [Wilderness Environ Med. 1997] - PubMed result---Check out this link. We have various poisonous snakes here, and I had always heard this from docs around here: alcoholic consumption is a contributing factor in a large # of snake bite cases. So don't get drunk and say..."Hey look a snake! Cool- lets mess with it!" Sorry if this puts a damper on your plans.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks renee, i'm getting some for sure. i have some extremely potent bug spray (100% deet) that i use on myself. hadn't even heard of pyrthermin until now, but am very glad you mentioned it


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

dang it Kris10 that ruins the whole trip lol J/K. whiskey will be involved, but i still wont want to play with a poisioness snake haha


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*I'M NOT AN EXPERT ON SNAKEBITES* ... I've personally never had a dog bitten by a snake (knock on wood). But many years ago when we lived up in Maryland, my sister had several dogs bitten by copperheads. Our vet had me give her something similar to Benadryl (but it was a prescription medication) and a prescription antibiotic when her dogs were bitten (he knew I always had these on hand because of Tex's various problems).


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

So maybe the OP can see if vet will give him some to have on hand for this trip and the future...?


----------

